# bee truck pics



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Thought I'd share some pics of my bee truck in action.




http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd147/pollinator3765/bee truck pics/


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice truck, is it a 3500 HD? What kind of fuel mileage are you getting loaded like that? Are you stacking those supers all by hand?


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, GMC 3500 diesel. Mileage varies a lot depending on load, 15+ mpg on highway empty (which doesn't happen very much), anywhere from 11 - 13 mpg when loaded, depending on load. And yes, loaded those 400 supers by hand (with help of 13 year old daughter), rest are on pallets so will be loading most of them with the Bobcat.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice loading Job! How many full supers can you carry? How many hives can you carry at one time?


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I generally will only haul 180 supers when taking honey off with this truck (6 pallets, 6 stacks per pallet, and going 5 supers high). Prior to this truck I had a '92 GMC 1 ton, and wouldn't hesitate to haul 216 supers with it, the GVW for it was a bit more than this new one.

Haul 64 hives at a time (my hives are 1 & 1/2 story, deep + 6 5/8" medium; could also haul 64 double deeps and have also hauled 128 singles).

Whew, done with the first round of supering. Put on about 975 supers over the weekend. Had some help (for a little while anyway) from the 13 year old daughter until a bee got in her veil and she got stung in the eye (eye is still swollen shut). She got scared and tore her veil off, which as you can imagine, didn't make matters any better.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gregg, it's nice to see someone who still uses ropes instaed of straps. It takes me back.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, actually used both ropes and straps for the big load of supers. Have straps that go from back to front. Don't use them a lot, generally just go across with ropes, but those straps from back to front are nice sometimes. I do use straps (yellow ones in the pictures) on the totes and used them to go over the pallets on the way back from CA.


----------

